# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tab for It's Time by Imagine Dragons

## stixorstones

I've looked all over and can't find a good tab for It's Time by Imagine Dragons. Thanks in advance!

----------


## atc8868

Sticksortones, any luck figuring this out since your post?  I'd love to learn this one!

Mandolin part can be seen here:
http://pinterest.com/pin/273382639850714351/

----------

Michael H Geimer

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Thanks for the link to the acoustic vid.

Random Happening: Two of these guys shared a table with me in a crowded airport last week (maybe because I had instruments). Geek talk about acoustic music/instrument brought up mention of this same "unplugged" version of what I _imagine_ to be their big hit. Funny your post would link to what is clearly the same vid (and since I really know nothing of this band or their music or their popularity and never would have sought it out).

----------


## Michael H Geimer

OK so this is not TAB, but here are the changes. Nice song!

A -- E -- F#min -- D --
So this is what...

A -- E -- F#min -- D --
I don't ever want to...

A -- F#min -- Bmin -- D --
It's time to begin...

F#min -- E -- D - Bmin - D - E --
This road never looked so lonely...

Alt chorus chords:
F#min -- E -- D - Bmin - D - E --
It's time to begin...

----------


## jpetty841

This is how I play the intro...it sounds fairly close to the recorded version

----0-2-0----0----3-2--|
--5--------5---5--5-----|
-------------------------|
-------------------------|

3X and then on the 4th                                   

----0-2-0----0----5-2--|
--5--------5---5--5-----|
-------------------------|
-------------------------|

----------


## Bluejay

If you are interested, Amazon has Imagine Dragons download for 1.99 today along with 20 other cd's.

----------


## atc8868

Thank you Michael, this is excellent!

----------

